

Desktop virtualization smackdown: VMware vs. Parallels vs. VirtualBox - jfruh
http://www.itworld.com/virtualization/212245/desktop-virtualization-smackdown-parallels-vs-vmware-vs-virtualbox

======
TylerE
Pretty pointless. Very shallow feature comparison. No benchmarks or
performance commentary at all.

